
Blazing Fast REST APIs with Node.js and the Fastify Framework - majikarp
https://github.com/majikarp/node-rest-api-template
======
craftoman
I tried these certain APIs, indeed they are fast but take a look at the
spaghetti codebase. The guys who wrote this must be in a real hurry, I
personally get stressed only by reading the code.

